# Firemouth's for 55



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

I just got a new 55g tank. dimensions are 48 x 16 x 17

I wanted to stock it as follows

5 firemouth cichlids. 1 m 4 f or 2 m 3 f

6 congo tetra's and 2 bushynose pleco's

does this sound possible


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

IMO this has potential to have problems. And I'd say it matters what size you get them at. If you get them small enough they are hard to sex, so would you just buy 5 or get more and keep what you want once they get bigger? The reason there could be problems is with five you will for sure have at least one odd fish out. With 1 m and 4 f, what will happen the male will eventually pair off with one and they will torment the others. With 2m and 3 f, you will likely get two pairs and the odd female out will have nowhere to hide from the two couples.

If this were my tank and I was going to go with firemouth cichlids I would just do a pair of them. This has the best chance of resulting in long term healthy fish. To get the pair I would get 5-7 of them and let them pair off on their own, then get rid of all the rest once you have your pair.

If you do just one pair I would say that you could go with the BN (they will try to eat the fry if that is what you want) and the tetras.

There may be some on here that will say you could do two pairs (I agree you _could_ do two). But I don't think this is ideal for a tank this size and with the other fish you want to stock. There is my two cents. Let us know if you have any other questions other wise good luck.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

The Bn pleco's haven't disturbed any fry in my tank's so far. i have gotten ram's to breed with the bn's in the tank and have had no problem's

On the firemouth note i will probably do the 5 to start and then see what happens If i get 1 mean pair then i get 1 mean pair. If i can get 2 pair's then i shall do 2

Do you have any other idea's on wha ti can do with this size tank as in medium to alrger sized cichlids


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Are you asking for something else to keep with the 5 FMs? Cause I'd say nothing else would work in that tank with 5.

If you are thinking about not doing the firemouths and are looking for other seggestions than you can do plenty with that tank. Cons, sajica, cutteri, rainbows, mixteco, a jd, severum, salvini, just to name a few.

I would suggest a pair of firemouths or a pair of rainbows and maybe another cichlid, like a male con, if you must do something else in the tank.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

How about this.

A pair of firemouth's
6 congo tetra's
1 male convict 
1 female EBJD


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

How about this.

A pair of firemouth's
6 congo tetra's
1 male convict 
1 female EBJD


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Newbreed*

I'm going to step away from this topic for a minute and invite you to read what I wrote in the red devil topic in this same forum before I respond to any more posts in this topic. I don't think we are seeing eye-to-eye right now. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

I went with

4 firemouth's that will be weeded down to a pair probably 
1 black convict.
and 2 bushy nose pleco's

Can you suggest any other type of schooling fish?

I really liked the congo tetra's but i know they get pretty big.

I respect everyone's opinions and try to heed the advice i have received. I have heard from a few sources that it all depends on the Firemouth. Some of them can be Bruisers and some of them can be pansy's So i have been told.

So my aim is for 2 pair's of pansy's lol. Id be happy with 1 strong aggressive pair. I got one rather large convict. The 2 pleco's have been there since the beginning.

I am trying to stretch my limit's while still giving the best home to the fish in question.

If i end up with 1 pair will the congo's work?

Can they go in the tank now with current stock being juvenile?

Sorry if i seem hard headed i just really like fish so by nature i want to have lots of them for my happiness...... i guess i need to think more about theirs. But to my defense i could be doing a lot worse lol.


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

Congos would probably work.. But if you want something a little smaller try columbian tetras or maybe buenes aires tetras. Sounds like your on the right track.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks it finally seems that i am learning lol.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

So far:

My convict is more interested in trying to eat itself in the glass, or shove itself behind my air stone then to mess with anyone else. It also seems to be growing by the second..

I have 2 Firemouth's who seem real interested in each other. and circle each other in the middle of the tank. They are also the darkest ones.

I have 1 who seems to be passive and joins the fun when ever the fun is around.

I have another who likes to chase the same 2 firemouth's from one side to the other.

Pleco's are still oblivious.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

How about..

1 pair of Firemouth's 
1 pair of festivum's
1 B convict.
6 congo tetra's
2 bn pleco's?

or am i still not gettign it lol


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

Or how about...

A pair of firemouth's
A pair of convict's 
6 Cardinal tetra's
2 bn pleco's


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I am glad to see that you are getting things started and hope I haven't rubbed you the wrong way. I really still think you are pest with just one pair of any cichlid in a 55. It doesn't sound like much but things will get crazy once they start to spawn and at that time you will realize why only one pair will work in that tank. I think you are good with what you have now other wise you could try giant danios or rainbow fish (I have never been a real big fan of most tetras). Plus these fish school very nicely, and get big enough your tank will seem fuller and they will not get eaten down the road. Good luck with everything and I hope you post some pics once everyone gets settled in.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

No you haven't offended me at all. I actually appreciate the advice.

My 55 gallon tank now has.

4 Juve. Firemouth's ( hopefully will get 1 pair. ) Will only have 1 pair as well. Cage you are right.
6 Buenos Ares Tetra's 
1 Black convict.
2 L144 pleco's

The tank looks a bit livelier, I have been feeding a cube of shrimp to my juve's once a day before bed time to try and promote growth. If its bad tell me. But my thoughts were 10 minutes before lights off cube goes in. Usually around 3-5 minutes before it goes off there is few shrimp still floating in tank. I was hoping since the lights go off shortly after and they wont be swimming around too much rather sitting with fully belly's that it might help them absorb more nutrients and grow at a better rate.

50 gallon bow front has.

4 Angel fish. ( 1 pair 2 Juve's )
6 Bolivian ram's ( no pair's yet. 4 juve's 2 full grown. )
1 L144 Pleco.
7 Cherry Barbs.

They also get brine once every 2-3 days before bed.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I will be honest that I have not heard that feeding at different times of day will make a difference in growth rate but it is a interesting thought. I would say as long as you are feeding them a good diet they will grow healthy and to the best of their ability. Are you just feeding the shrimp? It is a good source of protien but is not the best source for total nutrition. I would say a good pellet would be a good foundation for good growth and then suppliment with the shrimp and other foods. I don't know if you are just feeding at night, but I would also feed twice a day when real young, mostly because young fish can't eat as much in one feeding so multiple feedings will mean they are eating more. Hope this helps. Could we get some pics?


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

I use flake during the day and will try to move them to pellets as soon as i can.

I will also try to get pics as soon as i can


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

I would stay away from Pairing and go with all the same sex.


----------

